# Molnija Case Back Collection - A New Recruit



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

For quite some time my collection of embossed case back designs has languished at thirteen ....










... and I had pretty much resigned myself to accepting that that was it, until this popped up on ebay ...










I know it's an 'absence of design', but it is the result of a deliberate decision (says I without a shred of proof)  .

If zero can be a number and Yoko Ono can hang blank canvases and call it art then this qualifies as a design ! (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) :yes: .

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could always have it engraved Julian 

:weed: ldman:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

What does the face look like Julian? Is it like the ones I had off you ?Picture please.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great Molnija Collection Julian, 

and your new addition stands out in its own right,just for being different! :yu:


----------



## key (Aug 6, 2011)

hi julian, i have a pocket watch that you may be interested in, its the same as your collection but it says diamant on the face 18 rubis made in ussr and has a train on the rear but nothing the same as you have. i have given a brief description of it in the new members section, and can upload pictures if you should wish to see it. thankyou


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

The bears in the lower right... are those Pedo-Bears...???


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> The bears in the lower right... are those Pedo-Bears...???


Actually whats going on with the whole bottom row.


----------

